# Форум на русском языке  > Решения по информационной безопасности  > Другие программы по безопасности  >  Только сегодня: BufferZone Pro на 6 месяцев

## Surfer

BufferZone Pro представляет новую технологию, которая дополняет существующую защиту вашего компьютера, добавляя еще один уровень защиты от угроз Интернета и внешних устройств. Данная программа укрепляет и улучшает безопасность вашего компьютера.

Технология BufferZone Threat Virtualization содержит все Интернет-приложения, вебсайты и файлы из внешних устройств в специальной отдельной области, так называемой Виртуальной Зоне, которая обозначается красной линией вокруг экрана. Все потенциально опасные файлы и программы виртуализируются и содержатся в этой изолированной зоне, и таким образом, ваша система надежно защищена от атак.

BufferZone Pro позволяет вам посещать разнообразные вебсайты, чаты, общаться с друзьями по Интернет-пейджерам, совершать денежные транзакциии. Вся ваша деятельность будет происходить в Виртуальной Зоне и будет надежно защищена. С программой BufferZone Pro вы сможете делать в Интернете все, что хотите и при этом будете надежно защищены от разнообразных вирусов и вредоносных программ.
NB: Данная версия будет работать шесть месяцев. Обновления и техническая поддержка не доступны!

http://ru.giveawayoftheday.com/bufferzone/

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

